# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Προβληματάκι με τη νέα έκδοση

## nyannaco

Ωραίο σε εμφάνιση το interface της νέας έδοσης (ή νέο skin μόνο; δεν έχω προσέξει).
Έχω μόνο ένα μικρό προβληματάκι, και πιθανολογώ όχι μόνο εγώ: στην οθόνη "Νέα Μηνύματα", το εικονιδιάκι "Μετάβαση στο πρώτο μη διαβασμένο" είναι τόσο μικρό που δυσκολεύει στη στόχευση με το ποντίκι. Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι;

----------


## klik

Με κινητό είναι αδύνατο να πατήσεις. Με την πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση στο ηλεκτρονικά.gr, το πρόβλημα πέρασε και εκεί.

----------


## andyferraristi

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα θεματάκι. Γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται πλέον το όνομα του καθενός από εμάς? Θέλω να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον και δεν ξέρω πως να τον αποκαλέσω (θεωρώ άκομψο να τον αποκαλέσω κάνοντας χρήση του κωδικού ονόματος).

----------


## gRooV

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.. ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις...

ήδη το σχόλιο του Ανδρέα πήρε τον δρόμο του.. απλά θέλω μία βοήθεια ώστε να δούμε και το πρώτο θέμα που αναφέρετε γιατί εγώ δεν το εντόπισα.
Πατώντας πάνω αριστερά στα Νέα Μηνύματα μας ανοίγει μία νέα σελίδα με τις αδιάβαστες δημοσιεύσεις. Εσείς αναφέρεστε στο εικονίδιο που είναι αριστερά από τον τίτλο του κάθε θέματος; (ανάμεσα στον φάκελο και στον τίτλο)
Το συγκεκριμένο το πάταω (εγώ τουλάχιστον) άνετα και από κινητό και από desktop.

----------

andyferraristi (01-05-20), mikemtb73 (01-05-20)

----------


## nyannaco

Καλημέρα Θάνο,

Ναι, σε αυτό αναφέρομαι:

Η ανάλυση της οθόνης μου είναι 1680x1050, η ταχύτητα του πόντικα μέτρια (ένα κλικ πάνω από τη μέση) και με δυσκολεύει στη στόχευση. Στο προηγούμενο interface που το εικονίδιο ήταν οριακα μεγαλύτερο δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

----------


## gRooV

Ωραία Νίκο.. μόλις βρω χρόνο σήμερα-αύριο θα το μεγαλώσω να δούμε αν εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα.

----------


## nyannaco

Καλημέρα. Αν σε βοηθάει να πάρεις μια ιδέα, στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/ που είναι στην ίδια έκδοση του vBulletin έχει πολύ πιο χρηστικό εικονίδιο (το τριγωνάκι εμπεριέχεται σε ένα κύκλο, και όλο μαζί έχει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια).

----------


## klik

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα. Εγω αναφερομαι στην εκδοση κινητου
https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/mobile.php?do=gridmenu
Οπου μοιαζει να μην υπαρχει συνδεσμος κατω δεξια για νεα μηνυματα και σε στέλνει παντα στο κουμπι αναζητηση.
Μονο με url παμε στα νεα:
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/search.php?do=getnew

Το ίδιο και για το ηλεκτρινικα.γρ μετα την αναβάθμιση

----------


## nyannaco

Πολύ καλύτερα τώρα!

----------


## nyannaco

Μόλις διαπίστωσα ένα θεματάκι ακόμη: το διαφημιστικό banner πάνω δεξιά καλύπτει το checkbox "Αυτόματη σύνδεση", το οποίο δεν είνα πλέον προσπελάσιμο:

**

----------

gRooV (11-05-20)

----------


## nyannaco

> Μόλις διαπίστωσα ένα θεματάκι ακόμη: το διαφημιστικό banner πάνω δεξιά καλύπτει το checkbox "Αυτόματη σύνδεση", το οποίο δεν είνα πλέον προσπελάσιμο:
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47405*



Διορθώθηκε και αυτό, ευχαριστώ!
 :Wink:

----------

gRooV (19-05-20)

----------

